# Want to move to USA to be a teacher



## HannahJames (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all

I was wondering if anyone can help me. My partner is currently in his final year studying to be an ICT teacher for post 16. We want to move to North Carolina in the States. I have researched all the states and this is the best one to suit us and our 3 girls. But I am having difficulty finding out the ins and outs of what we need to have to qualify for citizenship. 

We are aware that this will take some time but we cant seem to find out how much time and how much it will cost?

Do we need a certain amount of money in the bank?

Can we buy property over there straight away?

I am a retail manager, can I work over there?

My parents have expressed and interest in coming with us but are both retired, would they be able to?

If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Hannah


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

HannahJames said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help me. My partner is currently in his final year studying to be an ICT teacher for post 16. We want to move to North Carolina in the States. I have researched all the states and this is the best one to suit us and our 3 girls. But I am having difficulty finding out the ins and outs of what we need to have to qualify for citizenship.
> 
> ...


Until such time as you or husband acquire a job in the States with a prospective employer wishing to sponsor you, you will not be able to move to the States.

Visa are issued for highly technical, managerial/executive roles. They are costly and time consuming for employers so either you or your husband needs to have experience in your fields. 

If either of you are employed by companies in the UK who have offices in the US, then you could try the transfer route.


----------



## HannahJames (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks

Would that mean that he would need to go over and try to get a job first?

If he does what would we need to do? 

Would we need an immigrate attorney?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

HannahJames said:


> Thanks
> 
> Would that mean that he would need to go over and try to get a job first?
> 
> ...


Why do you not start your research by familiarizing yourself with current US immigration visas. travel.state.gov is an official and easy to manouver site.

It is highly unlikely that a public school will sponsor your husband. We had a poster who moved to Boston (I think) with sponsorship of a private school. Her academic and teaching credentials were excellent.

Can you tell me what an ICT teacher for post 16 is? Thank you.

Why North Carolina?

Your parents will have to aquire their own visa. You can sponsor them once you hace US citizenship.


----------



## HannahJames (Oct 24, 2012)

twostep said:


> Why do you not start your research by familiarizing yourself with current US immigration visas. travel.state.gov is an official and easy to manouver site.
> 
> It is highly unlikely that a public school will sponsor your husband. We had a poster who moved to Boston (I think) with sponsorship of a private school. Her academic and teaching credentials were excellent.
> 
> ...


I have researched the visas and it looks like we would fall under the Second Preference EB-2 section of permanent employment visas but there isnt a huge amount of detail on the sites to say if we definitely fall into this category.

ICT is information computing technology - Computer teacher basically. 
Post 16 is our name for those who have left compulsory education (aged 16+ in the uk) College students.

He doesn't have any paid experience yet will this stop us? he should have 1 or 2 years experience by the time we go though?

How long would we need to be in the states to start sponsoring them?

What can we do from here to help our application?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

HannahJames said:


> I have researched the visas and it looks like we would fall under the Second Preference EB-2 section of permanent employment visas but there isnt a huge amount of detail on the sites to say if we definitely fall into this category.
> 
> ICT is information computing technology - Computer teacher basically.
> Post 16 is our name for those who have left compulsory education (aged 16+ in the uk) College students.
> ...


Well, you won't know whether he comes under this category until he starts applying for jobs and you see what the result it.

A Master's degree would help enormously - or many years experience in your field.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Start here for the process involved: Visas | Embassy of the United States Follow the various links through to get more information, especially the links on the right side of the page to the government agencies that handle the immigration process.

What you're interested in is an immigrant visa. But be advised, if your husband manages to get an H1B, you probably won't be able to work in the US. On an L visa, you probably can get clearance to work. Finding a job is a whole different thing in the current environment.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Where do you see qualifications for EB2? USCIS - Employment-Based Immigration: Second Preference EB-2


----------

